# Coleman Exponent Headlamps



## ringzero (Jun 4, 2007)

Coleman has released two new headlamps: a 1W 4AA and a 0.5W 3AAA, both Lux. Both have 2x5mm white and 2x5mm red LEDs.

The styling looks sort of like Black Diamond headlamps.

1W: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-704&categoryid=1110

0.5W: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-703&categoryid=1110

Campmor has the 4AA 1W for 40 bucks: http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39298191&memberId=12500226


.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 4, 2007)

design looks pretty nice , sober headstrap but if it was out on april why didnt they put a CREE IN IT?
I DONT SEE the runtimes on the site


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 4, 2007)

crislight01 said:


> design looks pretty nice , sober headstrap but if it was out on april why didnt they put a CREE IN IT?
> I DONT SEE the runtimes on the site


 
July production has the CREE XRE P3 bin it it.

Run time:
*The Center LED on high to use the 7 hour test.
The Center LED on low to use the 17 hour test.
The 2 outside White LED's to use the 12 hour test.
All 3 White LED's (w/ Main On High) to use the 6 hour test.
The 2 Red LED's to use the 8 hour test.
*


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you that's good news the cree headlamps are starting to flourish
im very interested in the 3AAA model with a cree, can it run with rechargeable batteries?

I found this:
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-718&categoryid=70211

Exponent® Mini Headlamp
Available January 2008
Cree XLamp®XR-E LED - 75 lumens on high
runs with one cr123A


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 5, 2007)

crislight01 said:


> thank you that's good news the cree headlamps are starting to flourish
> im very interested in the 3AAA model with a cree, can it run with rechargeable batteries?
> 
> I found this:
> ...


 
The 3AAA is not going to be changed to CREE, its currently a .5 watt LED.


The mini headlamp you posted the link to is actually opperated by a CR2 battery (its a little smaller than a CR123A). I feel pretty silly not knowing we had these up on our site all ready. Time to go see what else we have on their, maybe I can fill you all in on a couple other cool projects we have been working on. The miniheadlamp is probably one of my favorite products we have done to date (of course I am biased). The final specs may change slightly, as we finish development and testing.


----------



## TMorita (Jun 5, 2007)

Blacklight said:


> The 3AAA is not going to be changed to CREE, its currently a .5 watt LED.
> 
> 
> The mini headlamp you posted the link to is actually opperated by a CR2 battery (its a little smaller than a CR123A). I feel pretty silly not knowing we had these up on our site all ready. Time to go see what else we have on their, maybe I can fill you all in on a couple other cool projects we have been working on. The miniheadlamp is probably one of my favorite products we have done to date (of course I am biased). The final specs may change slightly, as we finish development and testing.


 
Does either light have any sort of regulation or multiple output levels?

Toshi


----------



## cy (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the headsup! 

4x AA cree headlamp looks to be the one to try. $40 anyone got one yet?



ringzero; said:


> Coleman has released two new headlamps: a 1W 4AA and a 0.5W 3AAA, both Lux. Both have 2x5mm white and 2x5mm red LEDs.
> 
> The styling looks sort of like Black Diamond headlamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 19, 2007)

TMorita said:


> Does either light have any sort of regulation or multiple output levels?
> 
> Toshi


 
Both have multiple light settings, and the 4AA version has a regulated circuit. Both also have red LEDs as well.


----------



## cy (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone have any more info on the XRE driven by CR2 headlamp yet?


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2007)

cy said:


> does anyone have any more info on the XRE driven by CR2 headlamp yet?


 
it is an XRE P4 Bin
Around 80 Lumens (will have to test in production).
2.5 hours on high
6 hours on low
4 position switch (high, Low, Strobe, Off)
1.4 oz with battery (41g)

These should be very close, once we are in mass production they will firm up, but should be very close to this.


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I'm interested in a Cree 4AA headlamp. How flat of regulation will it have?


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> Well I'm interested in a Cree 4AA headlamp. How flat of regulation will it have?


 
If I wasn't such an internet noob I would post the run time/intensity graph. Let me go take a look, I will try to get back to you quickly.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2007)

The regulation is very flat on the pilot run.


----------



## CancerLad (Jun 20, 2007)

Hokay, how is the heat sinking for the Cree emitter?


----------



## el_vato (Jun 20, 2007)

BTW..the website said luxeon, I know you're obviously right though. I thought you might wanna fix it... 
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-704&categoryid=1110



Blacklight said:


> it is an XRE P4 Bin
> Around 80 Lumens (will have to test in production).
> 2.5 hours on high
> 6 hours on low
> ...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh man! I'm gonna have some shopping to do at the Coleman Store come August!
:twothumbs 
Cree lanterns and headlamps. And one headlamp even has red leds standard! Less solder fumes for me to inhale!
Now the only question I have for Backlight is which 5mm leds are in there?


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll have to let us know when the Cree versions are released. I got spoiled with my one old Nuwai HLX-712L as that had perfectly flat regulation for 5 hours on high. Granted, "high" I think was something like 300mA, but it's still a far better light than my current Coast headlight, as the Coast is extremely bright for a few minutes then dims very quickly through it's three AAA batteries.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 22, 2007)

el_vato said:


> BTW..the website said luxeon, I know you're obviously right though. I thought you might wanna fix it...
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-704&categoryid=1110


 

The CREE part number is 2000000265, it will be in sometimes before August, I dont have production schedule in front of me.


----------



## cy (Jun 22, 2007)

why is the runtime so short for low position? how much current is going to emitter? 

4x AA using NMH 2500 mah cells packs plenty of juice. 



Blacklight; said:


> it is an XRE P4 Bin
> Around 80 Lumens (will have to test in production).
> 2.5 hours on high
> 6 hours on low
> ...


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 22, 2007)

cy said:


> why is the runtime so short for low position? how much current is going to emitter?
> 
> 4x AA using NMH 2500 mah cells packs plenty of juice.


 
you are comparing two different lights. The one you are quoting the specs on runs on 1 CR2. The other light in this discussion is the 4AA.


----------



## cy (Jun 22, 2007)

oppsss...

what's the runtimes on 4x AA cree headlamp?



Blacklight; said:


> you are comparing two different lights. The one you are quoting the specs on runs on 1 CR2. The other light in this discussion is the 4AA.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 25, 2007)

cy said:


> oppsss...
> 
> what's the runtimes on 4x AA cree headlamp?


 
5 hours on high, 12 hours on low.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2007)

cy said:


> does anyone have any more info on the XRE driven by CR2 headlamp yet?


+1

I'd really like to hear more about the compact CR2 headlight. If that thing is going to be regulated then I'm totally sold out.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 25, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> +1
> 
> I'd really like to hear more about the compact CR2 headlight. If that thing is going to be regulated then I'm totally sold out.


 

To me a CR2 headlamp makes absolutely no sense. It has half the capacity as a CR123 and yet is very similar in weight and size. In the case of a headlamp those small differences will be nearly undetectable. I would much prefer a single CR123 cell headlamp.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> To me a CR2 headlamp makes absolutely no sense. It has half the capacity as a CR123 and yet is very similar in weight and size. In the case of a headlamp those small differences will be nearly undetectable. I would much prefer a single CR123 cell headlamp.


I partially agree with you. I would love a CR123 headlight. But I'd also like to have a little CR2 lamp as neat "pocket" headlight. This is CPF, I'll buy both!


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 25, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> To me a CR2 headlamp makes absolutely no sense. It has half the capacity as a CR123 and yet is very similar in weight and size. In the case of a headlamp those small differences will be nearly undetectable. I would much prefer a single CR123 cell headlamp.


 
There actually is considerable size difference between the two. when you look at the over all size of the product. We where able to hit all of the performance factors we had outlined, and still use this smaller lighter battery. The light does have a regulated circuit.

it is an XRE P4 Bin
Around 80 Lumens (will have to test in production).
2.5 hours on high
6 hours on low
4 position switch (high, Low, Strobe, Off)
1.4 oz with battery (41g)


----------



## colina (Jun 26, 2007)

Blacklight said:


> 5 hours on high, 12 hours on low.


 
4AA & Cree based sounds like the replacement for my Yukon HL I've been looking for.

Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that "July production has the CREE XRE P3 bin it it."

Will these CREE based lights be easily identifable?
I wouldn't want to buy one and find I had an old version with a luxeon.


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 26, 2007)

colina said:


> 4AA & Cree based sounds like the replacement for my Yukon HL I've been looking for.
> 
> Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that "July production has the CREE XRE P3 bin it it."
> 
> ...


 
Yes, they have a different part number. The CREE number is 2000000265.


----------



## cy (Jun 29, 2007)

it does make more sense to use 1x CR123 vs CR2. size difference between the two for a headlamp is almost none. 

will this CR2 verson support 4.2v? as in CR2 li-ion cell? 

so far my favorite low cost solution for headlamps is Argo HP modded with Sbin emitter and 17670 li-ion cell. will run 12+ hours on high, days on low. need to upgrade to Cree. works so well as is, have not bother yet. 

A CR123 version would be almost same size and double runtime. CR123 cells are much easier to find. vs CR2 are still kind of pricey. 

don't get me wrong, my primary EDC. Li14430/CR2 uses a li-ion CR2. 
so I really do like the size. 

Argo HP is in middle between Stenlight and two HID headlamps









Blacklight; said:


> There actually is considerable size difference between the two. when you look at the over all size of the product. We where able to hit all of the performance factors we had outlined, and still use this smaller lighter battery. The light does have a regulated circuit.
> 
> it is an XRE P4 Bin
> Around 80 Lumens (will have to test in production).
> ...


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm....my question is, are these waterproofed to any degree? I had purchased the 8D popup fluorescent lantern, but didn't see anything about water-resistant, called Coleman, who told me it wasn't. I bought another brand instead which did verify water-resistance.


----------



## Blacklight (Jul 5, 2007)

dlrflyer said:


> Hmmm....my question is, are these waterproofed to any degree? I had purchased the 8D popup fluorescent lantern, but didn't see anything about water-resistant, called Coleman, who told me it wasn't. I bought another brand instead which did verify water-resistance.


 

water resistant, not water prrof.


----------

